# Captive Bred Bandit Angels (Apolemichthys arcuatus)



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Karen Brittain just sent this video to me of her Bandit Angelfish (Apolemichthys arcuatus) at the 50 Day mark. She's currently in between larval runs and is itching to start the next one.  .....just waiting on fertile eggs. How cute is this?!?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome, Red 
Thanks for posting 
Nice to see these fish being captive bred !


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wow, thats awesome. Impressive work from Karen yet again.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow! You know these are on my list 😍


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool but what about the retail price though?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No clue. This was more of an interest piece and follow up on captive bred progress. I'm certain if there was demand; LFS would bring in more captive bred species. Price dependent of course.


----------

